# installation European headlights on AUDI V8 (D1)



## Vento1.9TDI (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,
can anybody tell me how I can install European headlight into my Audi 5000 V8 (D1). Instruction with pictures would be nice. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: installation European headlights on AUDI V8 (Vento1.9TDI)*

I haven't installed Euro lights in a D1 chassis BUT be aware that 5000 lights will NOT fit in a V8 or vice versa. In other words, don't buy 5000 lights for your V8 as you'll be sorely disappointed.


----------

